# General > General Knives & Blades >  Mora to Discontinue Knives

## Rick

I thought I would give everyone a heads up. Mora is discontinuing some of their more traditional knives. The S1, S2, SL1, and SL2 are all being discontinued. The S1 and S2 have the red painted birch handles while the SL1 and SL2 have the plain birch handles. 

There are still a good number of traditional knives being made by Mora but those, especially the S2 (Cody Lundin's knife judging by the sheath) and the SL2 are rather popular.

----------


## Winter

Too bad. First Old Timers go stainless, now Mora is discontinuing tried and true knives.

----------


## p moore

is nothing sacred? 

Paul

----------


## Erratus Animus

I may hafta finally buy one.... :Cold:

----------


## Rick

Frosts and Eriksson merged about 18 months ago and became Mora. They are in the process of building the Mora brand so they are discontinuing some of the original Frosts and Eriksson knives. Just a little rebranding but some of the knives they are getting rid of were pretty nice.

----------


## Sarge47

> Frosts and Eriksson merged about 18 months ago and became Mora. They are in the process of building the Mora brand so they are discontinuing some of the original Frosts and Eriksson knives. Just a little rebranding but some of the knives they are getting rid of were pretty nice.


Yeah and the discontinued models will probably be picked up by a Knife-maker in China!   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## canid

are the discontinuing the blades for those models, or just the assembled knives?

after seeing thier prices, i thought on of these days it would be worth my while to place a bulk order for some of thier blades.

----------


## Rick

Well, that's a good question. Those model numbers I listed are the complete knife. However, I know they offer the corresponding blades for purchase as well. Let me see if I can find out.

----------


## Rick

Made a phone call. The S1 and SL-1 use the KB1 blade, the 2's use the KB2 blade. So far (he said with trepidation in his voice) they have no plans to discontinue the blade.

----------


## NCO

So what we have is bad knives going for worse... Have I ever mentioned that I dislike Mora?

----------


## Rick

This is just a rumor mind you and you didn't hear from me but I understand Puukko begged Mora to buy them out and Mora refused. They didn't want to lower their standards that much.

----------


## NCO

I am almost insulted by your ignorance... Puukko is not a brand or a company, but a type of knife... Just like Mora is a type of junk metal.

----------


## Winter

The most beautiful knives, to me, are Saami Puukkos.

Specifically the all reindeer types like this.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NCO

Finally someone who can appreciate quality!

----------


## canid

@NCO: and i'm almost ignoring your insulting, so there's that.

to be a bit more clear: Mora of Sweden - frequently called simply Mora - is a company specializing in mora blades, and Frost Knivabrik; the makers of Frosts Mora knives.

i don't know what other company Rick was referring to, but see no reason a company could/would not use Puukko in their tradename.

@Winter: that is one of my favorite knives i've seen online. i don't know who the maker is, but it reminds me of some done by MH of Sweden, who's work has inspired me a lot.

----------


## NCO

@canid: Please understand that all this "insulting" thing is humor between Rick and myself. This has been going on almost from the day I joined these great forums. You can verify this by doing a forum search about all my posts regarding moras and puukkos. 
I am very much aware what Mora is and where and by whom it is manufactured.
For how I know that the term "puukko" refers to a type of knife, rather than a brand or company name, is that the word is Finnish language, meaning the certain type of knife. How I know this, I am Finnish by nationality, I live in Finland, I speak Finnish as my first language and got my first puukko when I was 2 years old.

EDIT: If you, or anyone else wish, or see the need, to have more elaborate explanation about the "company called Puukko" begging for Mora of Sweden to buy it, and why it has nothing to do with real world, and why it is part of Rick's way of having fun with me, please feel free to ask.

----------


## canid

ok; then don't let my interpretation rain on the game. my apology.

as for the puukko style of knife; i'm familiar with it to the extent a sheltered american with an internet connection is likely to be, and i love them - most of all for the elegance of design and craftsmanship i've seen put into so many of them. as a knifemaker, i'm currently striving to emulate style in some of my own knives.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, yeah. He thinks he knows about knives. He's been watching those northern lights again. 



.......actually.....it's all in good fun.

----------


## NCO

I'm pretty sure that explanation I posted above is by far the most informative post I have ever made on these forums.

And Rick, so what if I look northern lights! They make me happy inside! Just like seeing a Mora fail miserably at all and every task you try to do with it!

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NCO

Aye, I thought of just the same... And by the way, if Mora does manage to lower it's standards, which I believe is impossible as it hit the rock bottom the first day they started making knives, you can alway opt for something actually good! I believe you can get J.Martiini puukkos and knives in the States too! And If you really can't live without the red handle, don't worry, just check out this link here: Doc's Knife Works

----------


## Sarge47

(Hillbilly accent) Well dog my cats, those Puke-ohs are down-right purty!  Too fancy to take out in the boonies where they'd get all scratched up, dirty, & the like.  I'll stick with my Mora 2000 cuz (Chanting)  I like Mora knives, I like Mora knives, Nanny, nanny, boo-boo!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## NCO

You just made me vary sad... I'm trying to offer you salvation from the curse that is mora  and and even found you a proper knife with a red handle to make the transition easier!

----------


## Sarge47

> You just made me vary sad... I'm trying to offer you salvation from the curse that is mora  and and even found you a proper knife with a red handle to make the transition easier!


They did look nice, but 420 stainless?  Hmmmm.   :Innocent:

----------


## NCO

:Tongue Smilie:  Best way to know is to test them against each other...

----------


## Sarge47

> Best way to know is to test them against each other...


I disagree, here's why:  Read KLKAK's story about how he quartered a moose in Alaska.  Then read what others are saying about how great their Mora's hold an edge.  Add to that the way My Mora 2000 sliced right through the plank of ribs I was cutting & the blade staying razor sharp!  I once bought a "Colt Jungle Commander" that I found out later was made with 420 steel.  Had I known that ahead of time I wouldn't have bought it, however the ad originally said 440 steel.(It used to be made with that steel but the company cheapened it later on.)  It's a heavy, short blade machete made by United Cutlery, & who is, BTW, listed on that same company who's link you posted.  I went out and chopped a few weeds, only to find nicks on the edge of the blade as a result. (Man, those weeds are tough!)  I'd bought the knife from A.G. Russell who carries a great warranty on anything that they sell, so I returned it for a full refund.  However, just to show you all what kind of a guy I am, anybody wants to send me a "Pukko" to field test, you may do so, I'm just not shelling out the green to do it myself.   :Cool2:

----------


## canid

and the fact that 54C is pretty much full hard for the carbon and chromium richest end of the 420 grade, so i can't see those other knives having much - if any - temper. i'm not even sure it'll reach 56C; maybe with cryo.

one of the reasons i like high carbon stimple steels: you could spring temper 1095 and still be near that hardness.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> and the fact that 54C is pretty much full hard for the carbon and chromium richest end of the 420 grade, so i can't see those other knives having much - if any - temper. i'm not even sure it'll reach 56C; maybe with cryo.
> 
> one of the reasons i like high carbon stimple steels: you could spring temper 1095 and still be near that hardness.


I must apologize to everyone..... But Canid has hit the nail on the head. If I have any choice AT ALL, I don't buy stainless.... Period. Just my way of thinking, but if Sailors,Pirates, Et Al, can use Simple Carbon Steel blades for a couple of centuries, In an environment that supposedly "Eats up" Carbon steel blades.... why can't I? That is one of the Biggest reasons I started making knives. I just got tired of all the stainless steel being offered as the "Ideal steel" for knives. I have never had a stainless steel knife that was as easy to sharpen or held an edge as well as HC steel. Never, not one, by any company on the planet. Not Case,Schrade/Uncle Henry,Puma, CRKT(OK so CRKT hasn't been around that long..I got Carried away :Innocent: )....... If these companies actually gave me the choice, I would never own another stainless steel knife...ever. To anyone that has been around long enough to remember them with Honesty.... Compare the stainless versions with their HC versions.... by any maker.
Oh sure, you might have to do some "Maintenance" on them.... like wipe oil from your forehead on the blade to prevent it from rusting. Or some Petroleum Jelly.... but it's a very small price to pay for what you get in the long run.

----------


## panch0

.................  Nevermind

----------


## canid

it should of course be noted that i'm exaggerating part of my point a fair bit.

----------

